# Ekg rvu's



## kimberly.severs (May 10, 2012)

We have a physician who thinks he should be getting the RVU's for reading EKG's that other providers have ordered and interpreted. He claims that he over sees all the EKG's and does the final reading. We are a Critical Access Hospital so we normally bill 93010 and 93005. Does he need to be doing some kind of report for all of these EKG's or does that not matter? And should he really be getting the RVU's for this instead of the ordering provider?? Thanks!


----------

